# Cage Aggressive Doe?



## CocoNUT (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I have a satin doe who seems to be a bit cage aggressive.  At least that's what I think she is.  She could just be downright MEAN too.  I've had her for almost a week now, given her a nice big hutch/run area in a prime location...but every day when I go to feed/water her, when I reach in to put food in her bowl, she charges me.  She stops before she gets too near to my hand...she hasn't bitten me (yet).  The other satin doe (in another hutch, purchased at the same time) likes to come up and eat/drink when I'm around the hutch - although she DID try to pee on me INTENTIONALLY after blessing her with her new digs - but that was just the once!  

Obviously, I don't want my child feeding/watering the "charging" doe!  What should I do?  I don't want an aggressive/MEAN rabbit - my hutch space is too valuable!  I also wouldn't want to pass on a 'mean' doe to someone else.  Should I give her a little more time...or should I just send her to freezer camp?  (She was purchased with the intention of supplying my family with meat buns - through breeding - but I don't want a nasty temperament in any resulting babies!)  Should I just chuck her up to a loss and get the slow cooker out?


----------



## elieugene6 (Aug 18, 2011)

I cant say whether or not it will get better, but I have one of those.  No its definitely not nice to pass on to other people.  I got mine for free from a 4h breeder.  He knew it was going to be a pet for kids and never even told me.  My children are not allowed to stick their hands in the cage.  She is completely different outside of the cage however.  I had an accidental breeding with her and still have 2 of the male offspring which are full grown and show no cage aggressive tendencies.  I have had her for over 3 years and some times of the year are worse than others.  She was actually well behaved when she had the babies never charged once.  She has drawn blood from me on multiple occasions.  

I can't tell you what to do with her because of my limited experience.  Just wanted to let you know about mine.  I plan on breeding mine for meat rabbits for our family once I find a buck.  I never even thought about whether or not the aggression could be passed on.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 18, 2011)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.  I have a satin doe who seems to be a bit cage aggressive.  At least that's what I think she is.  She could just be downright MEAN too.  I've had her for almost a week now, given her a nice big hutch/run area in a prime location...but every day when I go to feed/water her, when I reach in to put food in her bowl, she charges me.  She stops before she gets too near to my hand...she hasn't bitten me (yet).  The other satin doe (in another hutch, purchased at the same time) likes to come up and eat/drink when I'm around the hutch - although she DID try to pee on me INTENTIONALLY after blessing her with her new digs - but that was just the once!
> 
> Obviously, I don't want my child feeding/watering the "charging" doe!  What should I do?  I don't want an aggressive/MEAN rabbit - my hutch space is too valuable!  I also wouldn't want to pass on a 'mean' doe to someone else.  Should I give her a little more time...or should I just send her to freezer camp?  (She was purchased with the intention of supplying my family with meat buns - through breeding - but I don't want a nasty temperament in any resulting babies!)  Should I just chuck her up to a loss and get the slow cooker out?


Sorry to hear about your doe.  Please don't blame her.  You have only had her a week and IMHO it takes rabbits a little more than that to settle into a new place.  I definitely understand not wanting to put your child in the positing of a charging doe.  I found this information on the internet.  It gives tips about how to deal with "charging" does.  I'd hate to see you chuck a rabbit because of someone else's mistake.  Hope this helps. 




> I am always in favor of petting an aggressive rabbit, ignoring their moods, sounds and lunges. However, there is a right and a wrong way to do this. You want to be safe and minimize any biting. Some people wear thick gloves when they are first approaching a tough bun. This will help protect you if you get bitten. Once your confidence is up, you can probably do without them. Since rabbits lunge and bite forward, the trick to petting an aggressive bun is to approach their head from above. I place my hand directly above their head and then move it straight down onto the ears. I gently press their head down, and will stroke the forehead with my thumb. If this works out well, I will stroke the forehead with several fingers and rub the base of their ears. *Remember to always keep your hand behind the mouth. If the bun resists or tries to lunge up at you - don't act timid and back off. Firmly tell them "NO", and gently press their head to the floor. Do this several times each day. While you want to pet them, don't pet them for too long. You want them to start liking it, but leave them wanting more. *


http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/agressive.shtml


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a cage-aggressive doe as well. She exhibits all those behaviors, except she actually tries to get you, and she has bitten me before. The breeder sold her to me without telling me that she had been sold once and returned because of her behavior.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

ibreedlionheads said:
			
		

> I have a cage-aggressive doe as well. She exhibits all those behaviors, except she actually tries to get you, and she has bitten me before. The breeder sold her to me without telling me that she had been sold once and returned because of her behavior.


First off, Welcome to the Forum.

So sorry to hear that the breeder didn't fully disclose everything about your doe.  I wouldn't be going back to that breeder ever again just for that.   

How long have you had her?  If you have had her a short time, you really don't know what she's been through with the previous owners due to the breeder's lack of info on her.  She could be just abused, blaming the return on the doe herself or she could have an aggressive problem from the start and that problem needs to never be bred.   

K


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Dec 4, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> ibreedlionheads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I've had her for about four or five months now, and she still does it. She's fine when you get her out of the cage, but its hard to do anything in or around her cage while she's in it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

ibreedlionheads said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very territorial it seems.  Not really mean if she's fine with you handling her.   How old is she now? 

K


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Dec 4, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> ibreedlionheads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just about a year.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

ibreedlionheads said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you planning to breed her?  I'm just wondering if once she's bred she might settle down inside the crate for you.  Or she could get worse.   If she's a breeder, I would see if she settles down.  If not, she would be finding a new home with full disclosure.  If she's a pet, I guess working with her more while she's in the crate might work.   It really took that much time for my boys to really get to know me and trust me.  Maybe a little more time for her as well.  Know it must be very frustrating trying to get things done while keeping your eye out for a doe who wants to bite.  Plus a little disheartening knowing you did nothing to make her like that or continue to be like that.  

K


----------



## Snowfie (Dec 12, 2011)

My doe was like that when I first got her.  She'd back herself into her "don't touch me" corner and charge my hand if I had it too low in front of her.  She'd LET me pet her if my hand was higher than her head, but she did not like it.  Even when she charged my hand it was a pretty pathetic effort.  Like a girly girl flailing her hands in front of her to slap away someone she doesn't like (which is why I named her Princess Prissy pants.  Prissy for short).

She's had her first litter and she's gotten more comfortable in her home so she doesn't do that anymore.  she still doesn't LIKE being petted, but she tolerates it much more.  Plus I've been associated with treats so she's rather eager when she sees me now.  she rushes to her bowl like "Where's my treats?"


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 12, 2011)

I had one do that. When she did, I lightly thumped her on the head (didn't hurt her, but surprised her a bit) and took her by the skin at the back of her neck and had a stern talk with her. I held her there for a little while. Afterwards I pet her and spoke more soothingly to her. She got the message and has been sweet ever since. She knew who was in charge after that. If that wouldn't have fixed her, she'd have gone in the pot. I don't put up with mean rabbits at all. 

However, if they are brand new, they may take a bit to get settled in. I give them a chance and then they'd better know who the boss is.


----------



## 4-H forever!<3 (Jan 2, 2012)

She sounds like she just wants control over you. It's risky, but you should try to go in her cage to show her that you're the boss. If this doesn't work, she might just be evil! I have a mini rex who has had a great life and we have never treated him wrong, but he charges us in the cage, and will latch onto my leg with his teeth when he's out to play. I got stuck keeping this devil because he was my first rabbit, but if she's new and you're not attached to her yet, I would find someone who will take an aggressive rabbit (there are some brave souls out there), or unfortunately send her to the meat pen. Sometimes rabbits are born mean and there's nothing else you can do.
- New to the forum, 4-H member for four years, 1 evil mini rex, 1 polish, 1 new zealand, 1 holland lop


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, everyone.

I went into the cage and grabbed her head and held her down for a few seconds. My friend did this too. My doe has become a lot less cage agressive. I also just had her bred (and it was successful this time). So hopefully the breeding will calm her down, and not make her moody...


----------



## Mrs.Smith09 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have had two does like that. I still have one of them. Funny thing is when they have babies with them, they don't act all territorial. My mini lop doe who did this when I first got her, stopped when she kindled her litter of kits in September. She has just started to do it again. She is due the end of this month though so I am hoping it stops again!

Good luck. Neither of mine have actually drawn blood. Now kicking is a whole nother story, I sometimes come in with scratches all up and down my arms if I had short sleeves on and decided to move them around.


----------



## rittert3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad I found this thread! I bought a pair of mini lops 4 or 5 days ago as breeders/ pets for my kids and I'm having these problems with my doe. I use a rag to get her out. She attacks it very violently (up on her hind legs scraching with her front paws, biting and "roaring" (a long loud growl)) for about 2 seconds at a time, 5 or 6 times before she settles down. Once she lets me lay the rag over her head I get ahold of her around the ears and scruff  and get under her rump. Once I get her out shes fine. My buck races to his "don't touch me" corner and will thump at me a few times a day but other wise pretty laid back. I just push him out of the corner behind his rump. I got the doe bred last night (the buck was having trouble figuring it out) so hopefully that will calm her down. I'm just hoping that she dosn't trample the litter or have to many. Once my buck figured his job out he decided he liked it, lol. I got them to mate once and mated them again 2 hours later for good measure and he thought once wasn't enough. So she was bred 3 times in 2 1/2 hours (although I don't think he penitrated all 3 times). I didn't get a chance to read Ms. research's link yet so I'll do that now. I hope my method helps someone who has a helplessly cage agressive doe even though it's probably not the best method.


----------

